# Hacienda y los 3000 euros



## comprarbitcoin (23 Abr 2013)

Buenas compañeros,

A ver si alguien me puede aclarar al 100% esta duda, que he estado buscando una respuesta y no termino de estar seguro.

Según he oído, el banco da cuentas a hacienda si haces transferencias puntuales de más de 3000 euros. Sin embargo, también he oído que no sólo por transferencias puntuales, sino también por movimientos trimestrales de más de esa cantidad.

O sea, si por ejemplo tengo una cuenta en paypal y al trimestre me hago 4 transferencias de 1000 euros, ¿mi banco daría parte a hacienda?

No es que yo lo haga, pero conozco a alguien que sí y tal... 

¿Alguien lo sabe a ciencia cierta?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Abr 2013)

Eso es lo que se ha dicho siempre que hasta 3000 no había ningún problema pero parece que se trata más de un límite calculado a ojo que al final se ha convertido en leyenda urbana.
Tal y como están las cosas ahora no sería de extrañar que vigilaran por mucho menos.


----------



## ransomraff (23 Abr 2013)

comprarbitcoin dijo:


> Buenas compañeros,
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede aclarar al 100% esta duda, que he estado buscando una respuesta y no termino de estar seguro.
> 
> ...



Creo que paypal si pasas de cierta cantidad 2500 o 3000 trimestrales te pide datos adicionales y se lo comunica a hacienda.
Westerunion no permite transferir mas de 3000 trimestrales sin darte de alta y aportar información personal.


----------



## krlm00 (23 Abr 2013)

lord vader dijo:


> Eso es lo que se ha dicho siempre que hasta 3000 no había ningún problema pero parece que se trata más de un límite calculado a ojo que al final se ha convertido en leyenda urbana.
> Tal y como están las cosas ahora no sería de extrañar que vigilaran por mucho menos.



Claro, claro...

Por la Orden EHA/98/2010 los bancos están obligados a informar a Hacienda de operaciones que superen los 3.000 euros. 

http://www.fiscalweb.es/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/orden_1711.pdf

Si haces transferencias no te van a poner ninguna pega (tu te gastas tu dinero donde te de la gana). El problema llega cuando recibes transferencias todos los meses o alguna puntual de montos elevados.


----------



## comprarbitcoin (23 Abr 2013)

krlm00 dijo:


> Claro, claro...
> 
> Por la Orden EHA/98/2010 los bancos están obligados a informar a Hacienda de operaciones que superen los 3.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Con esto me queda claro que para transferencias de mas de 3000 informan. Pero si son transferencias de menos cada cierto tiempo, ¿dónde está el límite? ¿Está legislado?


----------



## Lord Vader (24 Abr 2013)

krlm00 dijo:


> Claro, claro...
> 
> Por la Orden EHA/98/2010 los bancos están obligados a informar a Hacienda de operaciones que superen los 3.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Esto que se decía de los 3000 es mucho mas antiguo que esa ley .Yo lo he escuchado hace mas de 8 años ¿tu no?


----------



## joseantgv (28 Abr 2013)

No está escrito en ningún lado. Ten cuidado..


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (30 Abr 2013)

A mi Urdangarín ya no me manda esas transferencias tan buenas de 3000 euros al mes..jaja
Se habrá enfadao, o igual hacía las encuestas mal.


----------



## mpbk (6 May 2013)

hacienda tiene más trabajo en reclamar 30 centimos de iva que mirar trasferencias.


----------

